# SSBBW & Summer (Realities)



## Donna (Jun 3, 2022)

I recognize there is an existing thread on the realities of dating SSBBW, but this isn't really dating related, so I thought a new thread was warranted. If I was wrong in my assumption, my apologies.

_That being said, for most of us, summer time has arrived. Temps here in the foothills of the Appalachians are starting to soar over ninety every day, and humidity is reaching critical levels. Staying cool is priority number one. So ladies, it's time to bare those arms and legs in your favorite sundress or swimsuit, slather on the sunscreen and sunglasses and try not melt. What are your tips and tricks for staying cool when the temps go up?? Bought any really cute sundresses??? How do you all deal with the dreaded boob sweat and chub rub????_


----------



## kyle (Jun 3, 2022)

Same thing for guys, I Just go commando. Much more comfortable.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 3, 2022)

Donna said:


> I recognize there is an existing thread on the realities of dating SSBBW, but this isn't really dating related, so I thought a new thread was warranted. If I was wrong in my assumption, my apologies.
> 
> _That being said, for most of us, summer time has arrived. Temps here in the foothills of the Appalachians are starting to soar over ninety every day, and humidity is reaching critical levels. Staying cool is priority number one. So ladies, it's time to bare those arms and legs in your favorite sundress or swimsuit, slather on the sunscreen and sunglasses and try not melt. What are your tips and tricks for staying cool when the temps go up?? Bought any really cute sundresses??? How do you all deal with the dreaded boob sweat and chub rub????_
> 
> View attachment 150046


Sundresses!!!


----------



## agouderia (Jun 4, 2022)

My personal heat rules after a life of Mediterranean summers are:

*> 30°C/85°F*
No more t-shirts, no knitted or jersey fabrics in general, so synthetic fabrics, only cotton/linen, some thin viscose fabrics.
No more closed shoes -especially not sneakers (unless you for some reason actually are going on open terrain like excavation sites, etc. that require heavy duty footwear) - only sandals (even good hiking sandals exist, that are also good in case you need stronger foot support)
No more chocolate, not even as chocolate ice cream. Time for fruit & milk, not cream based ice cream.

*> 34°C/95°F*
No more pants, not even shorts. The waistband, fit close to the body and between the legs will be sweat soaked and trap heat way to quickly. Only floaty dresses, maybe loose skirts & tops. (... one of the few true privileges women have is being able to completely opt out of pants.....)

No rubber soles - leather soles, if necessary with a thin layers of leather/cloth padding to be comfortable.
No flip-flops - walking is too uncomfortable in them. Instead 2 leather/cloths straps, if necessary adjustable that keep your foot well positioned when walking.

Shutters/roller shutters are your friends. Lock out the sun from noon to 7 p.m.
Take an afternoon nap, get up very early for any type of chores.

Regularly cool the insides of your wrists and sides of your neck with cool water/ cold packs/cold drink cans.

Cold sparkling/soda water is more refreshing than plain water, gladly with a slice of fresh lemon or orange.
Eat summer fare - salads, light vegetable pasta, fresh sandwichs, no hot lunches, nothing too rich.

Go swimming as best (and sometimes only) doable form of exercise.

Have a wonderful summer!


----------



## Donna (Jun 4, 2022)

I love sundresses! (Who doesn’t, right?) Ellos makes some of the best designs for the SSBBW figure; loose fitting, light weight and high quality fabrics. I would love to wear nothing but 100% cotton during the heat, but options in the upper size ranges can be limited. I just ordered four last night in some of the cutest patterns. Nice and bright.

Unfortunately @kyle,not everybody can go commando. A trick my mother taught me when I was younger was to put several undergarments (bras, panties, slips) each in its own ziplock bag and place them in the freezer. Mid-day to early evening, when temps are at their highest, take a quick tepid shower (it’s supposed to cool gently and steady, as opposed to a cold shower which shocks the body’s system and causes your temp to raise faster post-shower) and swap out my undergussies with replacements out of the freezer.

For many years, I struggled with keeping the natural valleys of my body (folds, underboob, and under the pannus) dry and unchafed. I used folded paper towels or cotton tea towels, but they never really were 100% effective. Thank god for the invention of chafing gels. The best I’ve found is Gold Bond anti-friction balm and Body Glide anti-chafe balm. Monistat makes an anti-chafing gel that goes on wet and dries to a powder like consistency. Dry spray anti-perspirants like Lume Invisible Crème do well to prevent sweat. (Bonus, Lume products are hypoallergenic and work well on sensitive skin.) 

In recent years, Snag Tights have been a godsend for the prevention of thigh chub rub. And for me, there’s a modesty bonus. Sitting in a wheelchair can cause skirts to ride up. It’s also next to impossible to sit with one’s legs crossed. Transferring from my wheelchair to my bed, or vice versa, can result in flashing places I’d rather keep under wraps. Since I don’t really enjoy flashing the world, I wear the Snag Tights under my dresses. Cotton/Lycra bicycle shorts work as well, but they’re heavier than the Snag Tights.

On the rare occasion I can get outside, I have to be ultra careful with sun exposure. My skin is so pale and I do not tan. Even just ten minutes in the sun can result in sunburn. I turn red, it either peels or fades, and I’m back to vampire white. Clinique’s Mineral sunscreen for my face and neck, Neutrogena Ultra Sheer for my body.

Since getting sick, my doctor is constantly drumming in my head the importance of keeping hydrated, especially in the heat. Of course, she would love if I drank nothing but plain water, but I just can’t. So I’ve learned to supplement my 3-4 twenty ounce bottles of water with water rich snacks like watermelon (all melons actually,) cucumbers, and strawberries. Another thing I can’t do since getting sick is swim. I loved swimming, the feeling of being weightless especially. (It gets tiresome lugging around a super-size body.)

anyway, here’s what I bought yesterday to add to my wardrobe for Summer 2022:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 10, 2022)

Two words...air conditioning


----------



## Donna (Jun 11, 2022)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Two words...air conditioning


One of the biggest surprises I experienced moving here to North Georgia from Florida was the lack of A/C at some establishments. Some of the folks we know don’t have it at home either. And then there are the lizard people who keeps their thermostats set at 78F or higher, like they live in a terrarium.


----------



## Sonic Purity (Jun 11, 2022)

Donna said:


> One of the biggest surprises I experienced moving here to North Georgia from Florida was the lack of A/C at some establishments. Some of the folks we know don’t have it at home either. And then there are the lizard people who keeps their thermostats set at 78F or higher, like they live in a terrarium.



Y’all of plushness who prefer coolness can be really thankful you’re not here. Metro Los Angeles looks to be roughly the same latitude as north Georgia. Most places inland from the coast are air conditioned, but not all.

This is prolly the only house in the neighborhood lacking central air conditioning. Just one small room air conditioner in what used to be an outdoor patio which was enclosed in the 1950s, not insulated. I only turn it on when temps are going to head north of around 40°C/104°F, and even then, one has to be pretty much right there next to the unit to get a sufficient cooling effect.

None of you will want to be in my van on hot days either. When i bought it used (many decades ago), it didn’t even have a heater (long story). Originally it had factory A/C, and i did get all the needed parts for the heater portion of that from wrecking yards and put heat back in, but cooling? Nah. Was living fairly coastal in the S.F. Bay Area and didn’t need it, plus keeping auto A/C systems working can be a pain and $$ pit.

Obviously i’m not dealing with the sort of built-in insulation around which this thread centers. In terms of being a lizard person, might that be related to growing up with The Doors all over the radio, and that whole Lizard King thing i never looked into?

Seriously, with climate change over the past several decades i’ve lived here, there’s been a small lizard population explosion. Growing up ’60s/’70s when my grandparents lived in this house, i can’t remember ever seeing a lizard. End of the ’90s when i moved here, they were very rare. Now, i see at least a dozen every day. It’s like this part of California is now Arizona.

When it’s very hot it’s sometimes almost sauna-like. Recent years i keep seeing more and more articles about the health benefits of saunas, such as how the high heat can correctly re-fold mis-folded proteins in the body, staving off disease. For reasons unknown, there are no actual public-access saunas anywhere near me. So the way i figure it, when i’m simmering in super hotness, i am:

Healing mis-folded proteins
Saving money on sauna rental time
Saving the environment via consuming far less electricity, not using air conditioning*
Saving the environment from not consuming the resources that would be used in a sauna to heat it
* The local power utility routinely sends out “You’re an awesome energy saver, compared to your neighbors!” messages during warm months.

If anyone reading this finds themselves stuck in a vastly over-hot situation, perhaps think: {I am not sitting here uncomfortably, sweating profusely for no earthly reason. My body is busy re-folding mis-folded proteins for my health!}

Wishing you coolness, comfort, and hydration, but if not the first two at least re-folding proteins,


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 11, 2022)

I will not be swayed by those lizard folks-post away. Air conditioning or I gotta GTFO.

NO camping or walking outside.
None of those fucking year round cold co-workers complaining either- I'm bigger than they are and will smack down a bitch when I'm too fucking hot.
Seriously though....I get quite hostile when my a/c is threatened.


----------



## Donna (Jun 12, 2022)

At this juncture of my life, keeping cool isn’t just a matter of comfort anymore. When my lungs shut down momentarily back in 2019, the subsequent restarting brought on COPD. I was destined to develop it, however it should have been many years down the line. Because of the COPD, breathing can be more difficult for me than most. It’s why I wear an O2 cannula during the day, and a respirator at night. Warm, moist stagnant air, which is common here in the foothills of the Appalachians from the latter part of May through early October, is more difficult to breathe than cool dry air. I literally have a prescription for air conditioning, if only to ensure my landlord is ADA compliant should there be a breakdown, thus ensuring timely repair. 

As temperatures start to climb, I think we should all say a prayer of thanks to Willis Carrier for his invention.


----------



## agouderia (Jun 12, 2022)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I will not be swayed by those lizard folks-post away. Air conditioning or I gotta GTFO.



Speaking of lizard people - it's not by chance that those lizards are more comfortable with heat, after all they live in arid climates.

Most of the US has relatively hot but humid land-locked summers - that type of heat is much more difficult to stand - also brings significantly higher health risks with it - than arid California or Mediterranean summers. 

Summer time in DC for instance quickly became unbearable, even for a demi-lizard like myself. With those levels of humidity sitting outside even at 9 p.m. and 29°C/84°F was not doable - it was staying inside with the air-conditioning blasting. An evening with 29°C/84°F in Athens in contrast is just pleasantly warm, the right temperature to decide which nice off-shoulder dress to put on and go have dinner on a roof-top terrace or by the seashore. 

Nevertheless, air conditioning for me is the type of necessary evil blessing. In some situations there is no way around it to stay half-way comfortable, be able to sleep or stay healthy. But I don't like the stale, frigid air it produces at all - same goes for ventilator based heating by the way - it gives me a dry throat and eyes, sometimes even a headache. Like with heating, it's also difficult to find the right temperature balance between outside and inside in public spaces. Because going into a refrigerator cooled store in a sun dress is quickly just as uncomfortable as going into a cozy bakery level heated shop in a winter coat in January......


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 12, 2022)

I concur about the health risks of it getting too hot. I had a boss who had me sit beside her at her desk to train me on something. It was 75 degrees out. She had on a hoodie and an electric heater under her desk. I was a trooper but after an hour I told her the heat was making me sick (heat stroke is a very real reality for me). I think she got miffed and thought I was faking. I stood up, got half way across the large office area before turning green and running to puke full throttle into a trash can with many patients watching me.
She believed me after that.....

@Donna- Georgia is full of pollen in their very hot summers- it's worse there than where I live in the NC Mountains. I had in laws that used to live in GA. I flat out told them I was never moving to GA.
I don't envy you.


----------



## Donna (Jun 13, 2022)

agouderia said:


> Nevertheless, air conditioning for me is the type of necessary evil blessing. In some situations there is no way around it to stay half-way comfortable, be able to sleep or stay healthy. But I don't like the stale, frigid air it produces at all - same goes for ventilator based heating by the way - it gives me a dry throat and eyes, sometimes even a headache. Like with heating, it's also difficult to find the right temperature balance between outside and inside in public spaces. Because going into a refrigerator cooled store in a sun dress is quickly just as uncomfortable as going into a cozy bakery level heated shop in a winter coat in January......



When I lived in Florida, it was a struggle in the hottest part of the year to dress comfortably for my day. My work hours were often quite long, and there always seemed to be some kind of after work activity to attend. The office temp was set to arctic levels. I loved my layers, and it’s actually how I discovered the Snag Tights, as their capri and ankle length options were the perfect replacement for leggings. Layering leggings under dresses and always wearing a cardigan in the AC helped me not to turn into a fatcicle in the office. 



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> @Donna- Georgia is full of pollen in their very hot summers- it's worse there than where I live in the NC Mountains. I had in laws that used to live in GA. I flat out told them I was never moving to GA.
> I don't envy you.



Our pollen is evil; pure devil’s dust. We’re located inland, too, (a few miles from the Georgia/Tennessee border) so we don’t get any of the wonderful ocean breezes the coastal areas do. I swear nigh on about now through September, the air here is thick enough to cut with a knife.


----------



## GardensInBrooklyn (Jun 13, 2022)

Using body washes/soaps with tea tree on healthy skin, keeps heat provoked irritation/yeast problems at bay. Although, I wouldn't use it on compromised skin as it will sting like a motherf---


----------



## Donna (Jun 13, 2022)

GardensInBrooklyn said:


> Using body washes/soaps with tea tree on healthy skin, keeps heat provoked irritation/yeast problems at bay. Although, I wouldn't use it on compromised skin as it will sting like a motherf---



Tea tree oil is good, as is witch hazel. Also, I haven’t blow dried my hair in four years, but I keep my blow dryer and use it on the cool setting to dry between and under places. I’m telling you ladies, being a girl is exhausting some days.


----------



## Dromond (Jun 13, 2022)

Donna said:


> Our pollen is evil; pure devil’s dust. We’re located inland, too, (a few miles from the Georgia/Tennessee border) so we don’t get any of the wonderful ocean breezes the coastal areas do. I swear nigh on about now through September, the air here is thick enough to cut with a knife.



During the time I lived in Georgia, I wasn't that far from where you live now. I lived outside of Cleveland, GA. I remember the pollen, it's positively evil. Fortunately Jackie (whom I was living with at the time) liked to keep the air conditioner at "morgue" levels. A big power bill, but worth it.


----------



## kyle (Jun 14, 2022)

Temps here in the Lynchburg, Virginia area are no picnic either. Dew points 75 and 76 forecast this week. Feels like temps 109 - 110 ... And it's only June. You sweat just thinking. (nah, there ain't no global warming/climate change ... nah)

And Pollen ... my car is silver, but every morning it's green


----------



## Donna (Jun 14, 2022)

Our actual temp today is supposed to reach 97F, heat index 117F…it was already 90F at 11:30am, and despite a ceaseless chug of the central air, I can feel the temp rising. At least the heliophiles are happy.


----------



## curtis (Jun 14, 2022)

This heat IS something else. This is also my first fat summer -- I gained 40 pounds since New Years Day.


----------



## curtis (Jun 14, 2022)

It's 98 in Chicago at 4:45pm.


----------



## Donna (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## AtYourMercy (Jun 18, 2022)

Heat exhaustion is no joke! One summer I went thru it 5 times. I was new to taking mental health meds and I overheated a lot quicker than my friends. 

I get hot very quickly now too. I try to limit outdoor time to early in the mornings or late evenings.

Like tonight, my boyfriend has plans for us to go fishing but waiting until 5 to head to the beach as its just so hot. We'll probably be out to 9/10 tonight. 

We live near a river so I will be spending a lot of time there this summer too. I just bought a new swimsuit from Torrid to wear.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 18, 2022)

AtYourMercy said:


> Heat exhaustion is no joke! One summer I went thru it 5 times. I was new to taking mental health meds and I overheated a lot quicker than my friends.
> 
> I get hot very quickly now too. I try to limit outdoor time to early in the mornings or late evenings.
> 
> ...


I didn't know that anti-depressants could make you hotter so I googled it

*"KEY POINTS*

Though 1 in 6 Americans take psychiatric medications, many aren't aware of the need to be mindful of the heat in summer months.
Some psychiatric medications increase sweating, while others impair sweat production.
Some medications slow blood pressure (hypotension), while others impair cognitive functioning in extreme heat. 
It is imperative to know the signs of heat exhaustion."


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 18, 2022)

There is also this....

1. Blood pressure medications
There’s a risk between heat and high blood pressure medications. Certain prescription treatments for high blood pressure, also known as hypertension, can make you more susceptible to heat intolerance. This is especially true for two types of medications: thiazide diuretics and beta blockers.


----------



## Yakatori (Jun 18, 2022)

agouderia said:


> "_No more chocolate, not even as chocolate ice cream. Time for fruit & milk, not cream based ice cream._"


Wait, whut? What does chocolate have to do with heat? Is it because of the diuretic effect of caffeine?


----------



## Donna (Jun 18, 2022)

Maybe because chocolate loses its temper in the heat, the cocoa separates from the cocoa butter and milk used to make milk chocolate? 

It could be a matter of taste, as well. Chocolate to me is too heavy in the heat of summer. I prefer lighter flavors, like watermelon and citrus.


----------



## Aldam (Aug 31, 2022)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I will not be swayed by those lizard folks-post away. Air conditioning or I gotta GTFO.
> 
> NO camping or walking outside.
> None of those fucking year round cold co-workers complaining either- I'm bigger than they are and will smack down a bitch when I'm too fucking hot.
> ...


----------



## kyle (Aug 31, 2022)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I will not be swayed by those lizard folks-post away. Air conditioning or I gotta GTFO.
> 
> NO camping or walking outside.
> None of those fucking year round cold co-workers complaining either- I'm bigger than they are and will smack down a bitch when I'm too fucking hot.
> ...


LMAO ... again


----------

